# Can't open links from Outlook Express



## addnovice (Jan 2, 2005)

When I try to open links from e-mail, nothing happens except I get a loud "beep-beep". What on earth could be the problem? The problem started occurring out of the blue. Please help. Thanks


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If hyperlinks are not working in Outlook or other Office applications:

Start the Internet Explorer 
Select Tools / Internet Options 
Click on Programs tab 
Make sure that Internet Explorer should check to see whether it is the default browser is enabled 
Click Reset Web Settings. 

Click Start / Run / regsvr32 urlmon.dll 
If that single change does not resolve the problem, repeat the process by running the following additional entries:

regsrv32 Shdocvw.dll 
regsrv32 Msjava.dll 
regsrv32 Actxprxy.dll 
regsrv32 Oleaut32.dll 
regsrv32 Mshtml.dll 
regsrv32 Browseui.dll 
regsrv32 Shell32.dll (Windows XP and Windows 2000 only)


----------



## addnovice (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks Mr. Cerelli for the suggested fixes.  Unfortunately, assuming I did everything correctly, I still have the problem. At first I couldn't get the "dll" programs to run after the first one, but then I noticed that the "r" and "v" were reversed in the "regsvr" part of the names compared to the first program so I reversed them and they all ran OK. I can't imagine what I did to the computer to have this problem spontaneously develop unless perhaps removal of some rogue files by SpyBot and/or Ad-Aware might have done it. Also, I've been working with Flrman1 for several weeks on a problem I had with "offeroptimizer" urls showing up in my task bar listing of open Internet sites. We got rid of the immediate problem, but I still have a couple of potentially malicious lines showing up in my HijackThis logs. Flrman1 wants me to run a Kaspersky Anti-virus scan, which I will do soon when I can risk having my computer down for a while. ( I'm probably unjustifiably worried that things will hang or something and I may not know how to recover ). Anyway, perhaps I've done something to cause this e-mail link problem while chasing the "offeroptimizer" problem, or perhaps the virus is causing it. Thanks ever so much for your input. Best regards, Addnovice


----------



## compl (Mar 12, 2005)

:down: I have had the same problem..and I am seeing this just happen a few days ago..as looking at diff threads all over google..i find peple have had this problem start just recently..hmmm...
I too, have tried these library/dll files ..but nothing worked for me. There's got to be something else, some other way to fix this...if anyone finds out how..plesae post on here! If i find a way, I will sure share with all.



addnovice said:


> Thanks Mr. Cerelli for the suggested fixes.  Unfortunately, assuming I did everything correctly, I still have the problem. At first I couldn't get the "dll" programs to run after the first one, but then I noticed that the "r" and "v" were reversed in the "regsvr" part of the names compared to the first program so I reversed them and they all ran OK. I can't imagine what I did to the computer to have this problem spontaneously develop unless perhaps removal of some rogue files by SpyBot and/or Ad-Aware might have done it. Also, I've been working with Flrman1 for several weeks on a problem I had with "offeroptimizer" urls showing up in my task bar listing of open Internet sites. We got rid of the immediate problem, but I still have a couple of potentially malicious lines showing up in my HijackThis logs. Flrman1 wants me to run a Kaspersky Anti-virus scan, which I will do soon when I can risk having my computer down for a while. ( I'm probably unjustifiably worried that things will hang or something and I may not know how to recover ). Anyway, perhaps I've done something to cause this e-mail link problem while chasing the "offeroptimizer" problem, or perhaps the virus is causing it. Thanks ever so much for your input. Best regards, Addnovice


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Like addnovice mentions, there appears to have been a fair amount spyware on their computer, some of which still remains.


----------



## addnovice (Jan 2, 2005)

As I noted in a previous posting, it had been recommended in connection with another problem I was having that I run a scan by the Kaspersky KAV5 Anti-virus program. I finally got around to doing this, and Lo! and Behold!, I now am able to open links normally!

Now that that seems to be fixed, I wish someone would help me figure out why I can't open (download) ftp sites with IE. I can't even download ftp://ftp.microsoft.com. I tried it on my wife's computer which uses the same versions of XP and IE as mine, and there was no problem. When I try it on mine, IE basically hangs up saying "program not responding", so I close IE and get the box saying an error has occured and that the info will be sent to Microsoft.  Any ideas would be appreciated! Best regards to all. Addnovice


----------



## compl (Mar 12, 2005)

I HAVE indeed fixed my issue..i ran Ad-Aware SE AND CounterSpy..now everything works nicely.
sweet deal people.


----------



## mstokes (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks to Bob Cerelli and following his directions to a "T" I can now again open any of my email links.


----------



## thenorm (Mar 28, 2005)

compl said:


> :down: I have had the same problem..and I am seeing this just happen a few days ago..as looking at diff threads all over google..i find peple have had this problem start just recently..hmmm...
> I too, have tried these library/dll files ..but nothing worked for me. There's got to be something else, some other way to fix this...if anyone finds out how..plesae post on here! If i find a way, I will sure share with all.


 I had the same problem with opening links in Outlook Express. I ran the Ad-Ware and done everything I could think of and then I discovered that it was my POP UP CATCHER that was preventing me from opening the links. If I have it enabled, I can't open the link but if I have it disabled then I can. Hope this works for you.


----------

